# A/c in garage question…



## Borninmissouri (9 mo ago)

Ok… I’m building an 8x8x8 framed office inside my garage (single story. Slab. Basic home). I’m about to be working from home and the family and dogs are too loud so I can’t work inside my house. Now.. I know I can get a portable a/c and vent it through the garage wall to the outside. But those are loud. Can I just put on a window unit (like this one -https://www.amazon.com/Midea-Inverter-Conditioner-Flexibility-Installation/dp/B0867GMW9X) in the window I’m putting in one of the walls? It’ll be quieter and better. The window won’t be to the outside. It’ll just be a view of the garage. Will this work? Will I have to open the garage door a foot or so? Thanks for the help!


----------

